
Sublime Text Build 3109 (built-in Rust Support) - jayflux
https://www.sublimetext.com/3dev?build3109
======
mchahn
Why are people so concerned with what is built-in vs contributed? On the Atom
repo people continually post that an add-on package should be built-in even
though it takes seconds to install and doesn't even require a reload.

